# ALWAYS clean your bong, bubbler, etc.!



## tstick (Feb 8, 2018)

Sure, sometimes, I get home and just wanna chill and I don't have the patience to clean the rig, bong, bubbler before a smoke session. However, there is no substitute for that first rip through a totally clean piece filled with nice, clean, filtered water! The taste is just so much nicer.

After you take a few rips, the water gets filled with stinky compounds that will continue to percolate every time you take a hit. The tars and compounds in the smoke and ash accumulate right away on inside of the glass and are suspended in the water. And every subsequent pull you take through that dirty water will take more of the good stuff out of the incoming smoke, because the like-molecules in the dirty water will attract to the similar molecules of the incoming smoke. Not only does the taste get worse and worse, but the effective compounds get more and more filtered out, too!

If a friend comes over for a visit and asks for a glass of water, then I will get them a nice, clean glass to drink from. If I am expecting company, I will make sure the toilet is freshly cleaned. And, for the most part, the people I interact with, tend to do the same for me. But, for whatever reason, a lot of people don't clean out their smoking utensils and tend to just accept whatever is handed to them. When I stopped to think about why that is, I couldn't come up with an acceptable answer. There just wasn't any excuse for it other than laziness.

People who are into the connoisseur aspects of things like drinking wine, scotch, etc. go to great lengths to enhance their intoxicating experiences. Even when you go to a bar to get a drink, the bartender will always make you a drink in a clean glass -_every time_. You'll never have to refill your same, dirty drinking glass. So, why should anyone accept lowering that standard when it comes to connoisseur cannabis experiences?

Get a nice glass piece that has an easy-to-clean design an treat it the same way as you would a drinking glass or your dinner dishes...Make sure you clean your glass every time -at least after every few hits and replenish it with fresh water.

Clean glass....Clean water...Clean ignition source = best flavor and effect!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

I agree with this wholeheartedly. I got 8 or so slides in alcohol and salt right now to sit overnight. all the glass gets this treatment once a month. and I got enough glass to only touch each one a few times a month. I tried asking before what was the best way to taste flavors when connesouring, lol, but people just laughed at me. I still figure its just clean glass and fresh water.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

i have more than 1 bong. 

i keep one extra clean for company.

my daily needs some work, lol !!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have more than 1 bong.
> 
> i keep one extra clean for company.
> 
> my daily needs some work, lol !!!!


lol the last time I busted out "the special stuff" (glass, bud, ect) when I had people over, I ended up putting everybody into a coma for a few hours, oops. I just keep it all for me now


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol the last time I busted out "the special stuff" (glass, bud, ect) when I had people over, I ended up putting everybody into a coma for a few hours, oops. I just keep it all for me now


i've had a few bad-ass guests over the years. said they could smoke anything, anywhere, any time... and i've warned them.

a few of them have napped while the rest of us partied


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not big smoker and I always have a fairly clean bong. Clean water every time I smoke.

I use to be a daily smoker and even then my bongs were never filthy. And clean water every day.

I was offered a cone a couple months ago and I could see the disgusting piece sitting on the desk. Water was like tar. I'm not a fan of smoking out of another's bong due to hygiene normally so there was no way was I going near this thing.
Dirty bongs stink to, especially if people add spin (tobacco).

Clean your pieces, especially if your offering.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 4, 2018)

I find that Simple Green sprayed after each use minimizes build up and pretty much dissolves any tars from sticking to the vessel


----------

